# Headphase by Audio Reward Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 7, 2017)

*Headphase by Audio Reward Review*
http://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/06/headphase-by-audio-reward-review/

Audio Reward released https://www.kontakthub.com/product/headphase-kontakt-ambient-synthesis/ (Headphase), a library full of intense and lush textures. Many included presets and sounds reminds me somehow of Blade Runner-like score and vintage hardware synthesizer sounds.

Audio Reward’s team consists of Lindon Parker (Channel Robot) and Glyn Lloyd (Divergent Audio Group, Sampleism, Kontakt Hub) alongside our long-term audio partner Erick McNerney. Glyn from Kontakt Hub did send me a review copy with no strings attached. The team has been responsible for creating dozens of virtual instruments. Audio Reward is building libraries that are experimental in nature, comprehensive in features and rich in sound design. The focus is to produce low-cost, innovative and unique libraries, the company name ‘Audio Reward’ is reflecting the desire to give back to the community that supported each contributor in their former role. 
*





*
*Installation*
After purchase and downloading the files, you have to authorize Headphase. To do so, you will receive a unique code which you need to enter when you first load the Headpshase instrument. After entering the serial, you need to save the Kontakt instrument to make the registration permanent
*

*
*Sound*
Headphase is provided with more than 1300 custom made samples. Each sound can be blended to create lush, deep, and intriguing texture for your score. Be it in the background, as an effect, a sound piece to add or more dominant in front of the score. There are more than 150 preset (snapshots) included as well. The presets have a fabulous sound and are usable right out the box or as a starting point. Erick McNerney has done a great job on curating these presets.
*


Full Review here:*
*Headphase by Audio Reward Review*
http://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/06/headphase-by-audio-reward-review/


----------

